# Orient Mako Blue



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm looking at getting a blue face watch and have seen pictures of the Orient Mako, and it looks great.

Is it the best looking blue face watch you can get at that price price?

Has any one got any really good pictures I can look at, the ones on the web aren't that good.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

i have a black faced one, i sent the first one back as the day and date wheels were misaligned, it got lost in the post but the seller still sent me a replacement which was just as bad as the first, seems to be a manufacturing fault as i have since seen quite a few the same and the issue is mentioned on the net on various sites, they are very nice watches, but i cant wear mine as it bugs the hell out of me and cant get rid of as it was a birthday gift from my kids. i think this only applies to the auto movements not the quartz, i am not trying to put you off, just try and get a good picture before you buy of the face square on as you wont see the problem if its angled. hope this helps as its a very very annoying fault...............B


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

I also have the black one and the day and date are misaligned, but it is not that noticeable.

For the money they are very good value.


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks I'll watch out for that.

I've found 2 other blue face watches, what do you all think, better or worse than the Orient?

* Invicta Men s 3045 Pro-Diver *










*Gigandet 'G2' G2-001*


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2014)

i have the black faced invicta, it runs a seiko auto/hand wind/hacking 24 jewel movement, probably the best built watch i have and accurate as well, plus it has a display back as well not shown on amazon, the gigandet does nothing for me, but thats just my taste


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

trackrat said:


> I also have the black one and the day and date are misaligned, but it is not that noticeable.
> 
> For the money they are very good value.


No misalignment problem on my Pepsi...



& IMO they are excellent value for money :thumbup:


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can post some pics on Christmas day í ½í¸ƒ


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I can post some pics Christmas day.....


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

I think I will go with the Orient.

Where is the best place to order one from?


----------



## chop suey (May 30, 2013)

I really like the look of that Orient. What sort of cost are we talking about?


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

I paid Â£103 from amazon uk


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

wrenny1969 said:


> I paid Â£103 from amazon uk


Is Amazon the best place to get one from?


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Canâ€™t believe there is only 1 picture been posted, maybe they arenâ€™t as popular on here.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Depending on your preference, it might be worth considering a Mako XL. It's only a few millimeters bigger than the Mako, but much nicer looking IMHO.

I've had both, but autos are not for me so I moved them on. Very nice quality watches though, and good value for money I think.

Neither are blue, but here they are side by side for comparison anyway:










If they did the XL in quartz I'd definitely consider getting one, it's a great looking piece on the wrist (sorry to all the purists out there!) :thumbup:


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

What is the size differance between the 2?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I haven't got them anymore so I can't measure them, but from memory it is only about 2 or 3mm. However, the XL looks much more impressive on the wrist, and I also think the styling is much nicer, obviously just my personal opinion though. I've got a 7.5" wrist, and the Mako looked lost on me, but the XL sat nicely (still a tad small compared to my usual giant offerings though... :lol


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

I still prefer the Mako over the XL, thanks for the pics, so I've ordered a new one and now waiting for delivery :thumbup:


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2014)

Rekhmire said:


>


i assume that's massive


----------



## Rekhmire (Mar 23, 2013)

50mm Myota movement


----------



## silversid (Aug 27, 2013)

Very nice watch, bit to big for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2014)

Rekhmire said:


> 50mm Myota movement


yes huge, but very nice though


----------

